# Bass Crashin' Poppers



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Bass crash poppers with abandon, sometimes leaping out of the water and snatching them in mid-air. When the popper bite is on . . . . there is no greater joy . . . . . when fishing our Texas Hill Country rivers.

Yesterday was just such a day. For some unknown reason, the bass were looking up and hugging tight to structure. A well placed popper almost always got noticed, swiped at, or crushed. Big sunfish were also turned on, but the popper was too big for most of them. That doesn't mean they didn't try. It was amusing to see 8" bluegills poking and tugging at the big white bug.

Of course this was the day I didn't have a net in the boat. 

Coming around a bend in the river, I noticed a neat little two foot "hole" in the wall, and tossed the popper tight to the back of the hole. Nothing . . . at first . . . but as the popper gulped its way into the main channel of the river, a three pound largemouth sucked it in. The ensuing battle lasted for several minutes, paddling across the main current to a gravel bank on the opposite side. Several acrobatic leaps added to the drama as I attempted to lip and lift the fish into the kayak. Finally, just as the fish approached my outreached hand, one final leap and the popper sailed through the air . . . in slow motion . . . and the fish slipped silently into the clear green water.

Oh well . . . fish happens!

The sun was already hugging the horizon as I made my way back to the awaiting, faithful, big red pick-up truck. 

Debris was piled up against the sweeping and drooping branches of an overhanging willow tree. The slack water pooled upriver from the branch and it looked like a perfect hangout for a fish. I was in the main current, rapidly paddling on the homebound stretch, and managed a quick cast to the back of the pool. Instantly, a massive mouth appeared and inhaled the popper.

I set the hook with my left hand raised high as I grabbed the short paddle with my right hand. This was going to be close. I was headed at high speed toward a giant log jam with a hog of a fish running for dear life in the opposite direction. I pinched my fly line against the cork rod handle with the index finger of my left hand, attempting to set the "drag", and not break him off. With my right hand, I was digging deep into the river with my short paddle, almost swamping my kayak against the swift current. 

The first leap of this fish confirmed what I had suspected . . . . this fish was close to five pounds. When a big bass jumps . . . . they kinda "flop" back into the river as their massive weight does not usually allow them to fully somersault and return head first. This fish flopped.

Several minutes into the fight, I managed to paddle the kayak out of the main current and into an eddy near a gravel bar. The water was about two feet deep, so I slid off the side of my kayak and pushed my boat onto the gravel bar. I wanted to fight this bass "man-to-man". 

The first big run resulted in another leap and flop, about seven feet away from me. The fish was silhouetted by the setting sun, and the splash from his flop hit me in the face. The next run was directly at me and I had to push my legs together to keep him from swimming between my knees. (That has happened before and it doesn't usually work out well)

Finally after a couple more runs, the fish wearily came to hand. We enjoyed mutual respect for a fight well fought.

I balanced my camera on the deck of the Chupacabra, and set the flash and timer. A quick photo op . . . . and then a minute of revival . . . . and my finny friend flipped his tail and disappeared from sight.

That is the way to wrap up a paddle on the river.

Let's go fishing


----------



## vw4fun (May 5, 2009)

Thats is a nice bass there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

What a report. Thanks for sharing, Mike! We need to hook up soon. The bass below Canyon Dam sure have been hungry.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

ATX 4x4 said:


> What a report. Thanks for sharing, Mike! We need to hook up soon. The bass below Canyon Dam sure have been hungry.


Sounds good to me


----------

